# Moi



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

nice picture


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

So, you play the flute? I play drums and bass. Can you play greensleeves?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Don Steffa said:


> So, you play the flute? I play drums and bass. Can you play greensleeves?


Sure. Wanna start a band?


----------

